# Pig Roast



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

we would like to thank everyone that came to the roast this year and for the kind comments. once again it was a great time with some great people. i just wish we could all get together more often. this year we knew what to expect and we where able to be preparred.it was nice being able to spend more time talking and enjoying ourselves instead of running around. once again. thankyou all for making the 2nd annual pig roast an enjoyment for all.

bill & jodi


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

Thank you Bill and Jodi for your hard work in hosting this terrific event. Ryan and I really had a great time. Great group of folks.

It's not often in my travels that I get to enjoy the company of so many good guys that share my interests. What a hoot!

And thanks also to Sarge, for arranging the Durand Sportsmans' Assn event. We've got that .22 centered in good now, and it will be strictly headshots on the fox squirrels this year! Super cherry pie too!


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

Great meeting new freinds and talking to old ones,

Thanks to Bill and Jodi for putting on such a great party.

Looking forward to next year all ready.

P.B.
Have dog's ready to Travel


----------



## RiverNut (Oct 9, 2001)

thanx Bill n Jodie for the second annual blast... looking forward to the next one already...the whole family had a great time... especially liked looking at those big porcupines in the spotting scope!!!!!  you have done great things with your land and hope you continue to improve it..people could learn alot from you...i'm in for breaking down the pig again next year too... let me know when you want to make that other roaster... thanks again...


see ya soon,
marc,nichole,and t.j.


----------

